# Στο Ίδρυμα Ωνάση μεταφέρεται το Αρχείο Καβάφη



## Earion (Nov 10, 2012)

*Ο ποιητής θα μας περιμένει στο νέο του σπίτι*

*Οργανωμένο και επιμελημένο από τον Μανόλη Σαββίδη, το περίφημο Αρχείο Καβάφη μετακομίζει στο Ίδρυμα Ωνάση και ανοίγεται σε ευρύτερο κοινό*

της Μικέλας Χαρτουλάρη
ΤΑ NEA Σάββατο 3 Νοεμβρίου 2012​ 
Το 2013 γίνεται 150 χρόνων, και όμως εξακολουθεί να μιλά στους πιτσιρικάδες και να διαβάζεται ως σύγχρονος ποιητής, έχοντας αποκτήσει το κύρος και την αίγλη ενός οικουμενικού ποιητή. Ποιος άλλος στη θέση του θα έγραφε ότι του αρέσει «το... *χαμπαγκάρισμα*»; Ο Κ. Π. Καβάφης είναι πράγματι μια εξαιρετική περίπτωση καθώς συνδέει τη Ρωμιοσύνη με τη νέα Ελλάδα. Και γι’ αυτό, τώρα πια που η φιλολογική μελέτη του έργου του έχει φτάσει σε ένα οριακό σημείο, ήρθε ο καιρός να ανοιχτεί προς ένα ευρύτερο κοινό. Με αφετηρία αυτή τη σκέψη, το πλουσιότατο Αρχείο Καβάφη μετακομίζει στο Ίδρυμα Ωνάση, φεύγοντας από τα χέρια του Μανόλη Σαββίδη που το διαχειριζόταν και το οργάνωσε από το 1995 με έγνοια και λογική φιλολογική στο πλαίσιο του Σπουδαστηρίου Νέου Ελληνισμού, για να αξιοποιηθεί πολιτισμικά με καινούργιους τρόπους που απαιτούν και πολύ μεγαλύτερη οικονομική επένδυση. Η συμφωνία ανακοινώθηκε επίσημα προχθές και το εντυπωσιακό κτίριο του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση στη Συγγρού θα γίνει το καινούργιο σπίτι του ποιητή στην Αθήνα, ανοίγοντας νέες προοπτικές στη διάδοση του έργου του. 
…
Τι σημαίνει όμως «Αρχείο Καβάφη»; Σημαίνει κατ’ αρχήν μια ενότητα που παραμένει αδιάσπαστη, και αυτό είναι το κυριότερο. Σημαίνει, ειδικότερα, 4.000 χειρόγραφα, βιβλία – και τη σωζόμενη Βιβλιοθήκη του ποιητή με περισσότερους από 900 τίτλους – καθώς και προσωπικά αντικείμενα του ποιητή αλλά και το αρχείο του κληρονόμου του Αλέκου Σεγκόπουλου. Ανάμεσα στα χειρόγραφά του είναι και ένα μακρύ κείμενο της περιόδου 1907-1911, το οποίο τιτλοφόρησε «Γενεαλογία». Σημαίνει, ακόμη, τους δύο ιστότοπους που δημιούργησε ο Μανόλης Σαββίδης (έναν ελληνόγλωσσο και έναν αγγλόγλωσσο, www.kavafis.gr, www.cavafy.com) για να διευκολύνει την πρόσληψη του Καβάφη κατά τον 21ο αιώνα. Σημαίνει, επίσης, το πραγματικό γραφείο του ποιητή και τη νεκρική του μάσκα, καθώς και διάφορα αντικείμενα χαμένα ή κλεμμένα που ανακτήθηκαν. Πρόκειται δηλαδή για ένα σύνολο πολύ πλουσιότερο από εκείνο που παρέλαβε από τον πατέρα του, τον κορυφαίο μελετητή του Καβάφη, Γ. Π. Σαββίδη, ο οποίος είχε γνωρίσει τον κληρονόμο του Καβάφη Αλέκο Σεγκόπουλο (1898-1966) και απέκτησε το Αρχείο το 1969, μετά τον θάνατο του Σεγκόπουλου. Κατά τον Μανόλη Σαββίδη, ο Σεγκόπουλος –-ο οποίος είχε ομοιότητα με τον ποιητή-– δεν ήταν δικός του νόθος γιος, όπως έχει ειπωθεί, αλλά νόθος γιος του αδελφού του Αλέξανδρου, άρα ανιψιός του ποιητή. Το πιο ενδιαφέρον σε τούτη την υπόθεση είναι, όπως σχολιάζει, ότι ο ίδιος ο Καβάφης, προτού πεθάνει στα 70 του το 1933, είχε διαμορφώσει το Αρχείο του με τέτοιο τρόπο σαν να ήθελε να υπαγορέψει ή τουλάχιστον να προετοιμάσει το πώς θα τον μελετούσαν και θα τον καταλάβαιναν οι επόμενες γενιές.
…
Έχουν λοιπόν πολλά να μας πουν ακόμη ο Καβάφης και το Αρχείο του. Δεν υπάρχουν όμως άλλα ανέκδοτα λογοτεχνικά κατάλοιπά του. Ανέκδοτες είναι μονάχα οι προσωπικές (ημερολογιακές κ.λπ.) σημειώσεις του ποιητή που ανοίγουν ένα παράθυρο στην καθημερινή ιδιωτική του ζωή, και τα σχόλιά του στα δικά του ποιήματα, καθώς και οι επιστολές που έλαβε αλληλογραφώντας με ομοτέχνους, φίλους κ.ά. Ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον έχει και ένα είδος βιογραφίας της οικογένειάς του, γραμμένης στα αγγλικά και «βραχυγραφικά», με τίτλο «Memorandum about the Cavafy family».


*Από το Αρχείο Καβάφη*

Ο ποιητής είναι 45 χρόνων όταν στις 26.10.1908 γράφει το παρακάτω σχόλιο:

«Το ξέρω που για να επιτύχει κανείς στην ζωή, και για να εμπνέει σεβασμό χρειάζεται σοβαρότης. Και όμως με είναι δύσκολο να είμαι σοβαρός, και δεν εκτιμώ την σοβαρότητα.
Ας εξηγηθώ καλλίτερα. Με αρέσει στα σοβαρά μόνον η σοβαρότης· δηλ. 1/2 ώρα, ή μια ώρα, ή δυο ή 3 ώρες σοβαρότητα την ημέρα. Συχνά βέβαια και σχεδόν ολόκληρη μέρα σοβαρότητα.
Άλλως, με αρέσουν τα χωρατά, η αστειότης, η ειρωνεία η με ευφυή λόγια, το *χαμπαγκάρισμα *(humbugging).
Αλλά δεν κάνει.
Δυσκολεύει τες δουλειές.
Διότι ως επί το πλείστον έχεις να κάμεις με ζευζέκηδες και αμαθείς. Αυτοί δε είναι πάντοτε σοβαροί. Μούτρα, σέρια ζωωδώς· πού να αστειευθούν· αφού δεν καταλαμβάνουν. Τα σέρια τους μούτρα είναι αντικατοπτρισμός. Όλα τα πράγματα είναι προβλήματα και δυσκολίες για την αγραμματοσύνη τους και για την κουταμάρα τους, γι’ αυτό σαν βώδια και σαν πρόβατα (τα ζώα έχουν σοβαρότατες φυσιογνωμίες) είναι περιχεμένη επάνω στα χαρακτηριστικά τους η σοβαρότης.
Ο αστείος άνθρωπος γενικώς περιφρονείται, τουλάχιστον δεν λαμβάνεται υπ' όψιν σημαντικά, δεν εμπνέει πολλήν πεποίθησιν.
Γι’ αυτό κ’ εγώ καταγίνομαι στους πολλούς να παρουσιάζω σοβαρήν όψι. Ηύρα πως μεγάλως με διευκολύνει τες υποθέσεις μου. Εσωτερικώς γελώ και αστειεύομαι πολύ».​(Το σημείωμα αυτό με κωδικό F23 ανήκει στο Αρχείο Καβάφη και δημοσιεύθηκε στο _Λεύκωμα Καβάφη 1863-1910_, επιμ. Λένα Σαββίδη, εκδ. Ερμής, Αθήνα, 1983) 

*Humbug * : απάτη, κοροϊδία, φενάκη, αγυρτεία | φάρσα | μπούρδες, τρίχες, σαχλαμάρες
*Humbugging* : μπουρδολογία


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2014)

...


Earion said:


> *Ο ποιητής θα μας περιμένει στο νέο του σπίτι*​


Και το παλιό τι θ' απογίνει;

*Κινδυνεύει το σπίτι του Καβάφη στην Αλεξάνδρεια*







Θεσσαλονίκη

Το μουσείο Καβάφη στην Αλεξάνδρεια της Αιγύπτου, που στεγάζεται στο σπίτι όπου κατοικούσε ο μεγάλος Αλεξανδρινός ποιητής, κινδυνεύει να κλείσει... Η αδιαφορία των αρμόδιων υπουργείων Πολιτισμού και Εξωτερικών για την τύχη ενός σημαντικού σημείου αναφοράς του ελληνισμού της Αλεξάνδρειας με παγκόσμια ακτινοβολία είναι παροιμιώδης και πλέον φορείς και συλλογικότητες αποφάσισαν να κινητοποιηθούν για να διασώσουν το διαμέρισμα στην πρώην οδό Λέψιους.

Το κτήριο στο οποίο στεγάζεται το μουσείο - σπίτι του Κωνσταντίνου Καβάφη βγαίνει στο «σφυρί» από τον νυν ιδιοκτήτη της ιστορικής πολυκατοικίας, ο οποίος προχωρά σε έξωση των ενοίκων. Ευτυχώς οι δικαστικές αρχές της Αλεξάνδρειας δεν έκαναν δεκτό το αίτημά του για άμεση έξωση του μουσείου, ωστόσο είναι θέμα χρόνου το πότε θα ανασταλεί η λειτουργία του... Η δημοτική παράταξη «Θεσσαλονίκη Ανοικτή Πόλη», μπροστά σε αυτόν τον κίνδυνο, με δεδομένο ότι η Θεσσαλονίκη και η Αλεξάνδρεια της Αιγύπτου είναι αδελφοποιημένες πόλεις, έφερε ψήφισμα στο δημοτικό συμβούλιο με το οποίο ο δήμος καλεί την κυβέρνηση να διασώσει το μουσείο - σπίτι του μεγάλου μας ποιητή αγοράζοντας το προς πώληση ακίνητο.

«Το Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο Θεσσαλονίκης θεωρεί ότι η διατήρηση του Μουσείου Καβάφη στην Αλεξάνδρεια της Αιγύπτου, που ιδρύθηκε το 1992 και λειτουργεί στην οικία όπου γεννήθηκε ο μεγάλος Έλληνας ποιητής με τη διεθνή ακτινοβολία, επιβάλλεται για πολλούς λόγους» αναφέρει το ψήφισμα και τονίζει ότι «πρόκειται για ένα σπουδαίο πολιτιστικό μνημείο, σε έναν τόπο όπου άκμασε ο ελληνισμός της Αιγύπτου, του οποίου ιδρυτής -μορφωτικός ακόλουθος της ελληνικής πρεσβείας στην Αίγυπτο- ήταν ο συμπολίτης μας διανοούμενος και συγγραφέας Κωστής Μοσκώφ, που διετέλεσε δήμαρχος και δημοτικός σύμβουλος Θεσσαλονίκης με μεγάλη προσφορά στην πόλη». Με δεδομένο, επίσης, ότι το μουσείο αποτελεί ήδη σημείο συνάντησης σημαντικών διανοουμένων της Μ. Ανατολής και όχι μόνο, η «Θεσσαλονίκη Ανοικτή Πόλη» υποστηρίζει ότι με την απόκτηση του οικήματος αυτό «μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί και για άλλες χρήσεις, όπως ως Μουσείο του Αιγυπτιώτη Ελληνισμού και ως χώρος φιλοξενίας δημιουργών».

Την ίδια σχεδόν πρόταση έχει καταθέσει εδώ και καιρό και ο διευθυντής του Παραρτήματος Αλεξάνδρειας του Ελληνικού Ιδρύματος Πολιτισμού, που έχει υπό την αιγίδα του τη λειτουργία του μουσείου Καβάφη, Μανώλης Μαραγκούλης. Με σχετική επιστολή του στο ΥΠΠΟ κάνει σαφές ότι τα οικονομικά του Ιδρύματος και του μουσείου είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση, ενώ εξηγεί ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης της πολυκατοικίας στην οποία βρίσκεται (και) η οικία του μεγάλου ποιητή δεν σκοπεύει να πωλήσει ένα - ένα τα διαμερίσματα, αλλά όλο το ακίνητο. «Κρίνεται απαραίτητο να επισημανθεί ότι η Οικία - Μουσείο Καβάφη αποτελεί χώρο προσκυνήματος για επώνυμους (λογοτέχνες, καλλιτέχνες, διπλωμάτες, πολιτικούς κ.λπ.), όσο και ανώνυμους ανθρώπους από τα πέρατα της οικουμένης. Θα ήταν ιδανική λύση η αγορά του κτηρίου (ο ιδιοκτήτης της οικοδομής δεν προτίθεται να πουλήσει μόνο το διαμέρισμα όπου έζησε ο Καβάφης) και η μετατροπή του σε Μουσείο Καβάφη και Αιγυπτιώτη Ελληνισμού, όσο και η λειτουργία κάποιου διαμερίσματος σε χώρο διαμονής λογοτεχνών και καλλιτεχνών από όλο τον κόσμο για κάποιο ορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα με σκοπό τη συγγραφή λογοτεχνικού και καλλιτεχνικού (μουσικού, εικαστικού, θεατρικού κ.λπ.) έργου εμπνευσμένου από τον Καβάφη και την Αλεξάνδρεια» αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά ο κ. Μαραγκούλης.
[...]

Στο Μουσείο Καβάφη διατηρούνται σπάνιο βιβλιογραφικό υλικό, μεταφράσεις της ποίησης του Καβάφη σε 20 γλώσσες, χειρόγραφα, βιβλία του και περισσότερα από 3.000 άρθρα και εργασίες που έχουν γραφτεί για την ποίησή του. Έχουν συγκεντρωθεί επίσης κειμήλια του ποιητή, το εικονοστάσι του και πορτρέτα του, ενώ πολλοί σύγχρονοι Έλληνες και ξένοι καλλιτέχνες έχουν δωρίσει έργα τους στο μουσείο. Επίσης, μια δεύτερη αίθουσα του μουσείου είναι αφιερωμένη σε έναν άλλο Αλεξανδρινό συγγραφέα, τον Στρατή Τσίρκα.

Η Αυγή, 15-1-2014


*ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥ ΚΑΒΑΦΗ, Ο κλειστός τόπος της μοναχικότητας *(βίντεο από το Παιδαγωγικό Ινστιτούτο Κύπρου, 2005)

*Οικία - Μουσείο Καβάφη *(Βικιπαίδεια)

Και μια λεξιλογική φωτογραφική αναφορά.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2014)

Απορίες: μα αμάν πια, τι θα πρέπει να πρωτοκάνει το ελληνικό υπουργέιο πολιτισμού; 
Το μουσείο Καβάφη, όπως βλέπω στη Βίκι, περιέχει πράγματα που άνετα μπορούν να στεγαστούν αλλού (βιβλιοθήκη κλπ) και πράγματα που απλώς δέιχνουν κάποια δόση ματαιοδοξίας και περισσότερο έργο του φαν-κλαμπ του Καβάφη. Αντίγραφα των επίπλων του ανακατασκευασμένα από φωτογραφίες και βιβλία. Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά όχι ιδιαίτερα μουσειακό υλικό για τον γενικό επισκέπτη. Επίσης, στεγάζεις μουσέιο σε νοικιασμένο _διαμέρισμα_; Και μετά παραπονιέσαι που σου κάνουν έξωση;
Τουλάχιστον το καλό είναι ότι οι τιμές των ακινήτων στην Αίγυπτο είναι μάλλον χαμηλές με τα ευρωπαϊκά δεδομένα, οπότε ίσως κάτι να γίνει. 
Από την άλλη, δεν υπάρχουν πολλά ιδιαίτερα αξιόλογα κτίρια στην Αλεξάνδρεια που θα μπορούσαν να στεγάσουν ένα μουσέιο Αιγυπτιώτικου Ελληνισμού, όπως προτείνεται; 

ΥΓ Γενικά δεν είμαι υπέρ της κατεδάφισης παλιών κτιρίων. Από την άλλη, όταν νοικιάζεις είσαι ενοικιαστής. 

Μια περιγραφή του μουσειου (όχι ιδιαίτερα κολακευτική), εδώ. Μας λέει επίσης γιατί δεν είναι της μοδός ο Καβάφης στην Αίγυπτο.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 12, 2019)

Το ψηφιοποιημένο Αρχείο Καβάφη: https://cavafy.onassis.org/el/ 
Παρουσιάστηκε σήμερα στη Στέγη Ιδρύματος Ωνάση.


----------

